# Working over a metal roof



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

So I just went and looked at a job. Its an addition and the roofs are standing seam metal roofs. What is the best way to set up on these? I have 3 dormers I would be painting. Can you use a roof hook on the peak? I would assume that if I could use a roof hook and a half ladder that I would need to maybe wrap them in a drop clothe to protect the metal roof? Maybe pipe insulation on the ladder? 

Sorry if this is a n00b question ... but I have not had a job with this type of roofing.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Thomas Painting said:


> So I just went and looked at a job. Its an addition and the roofs are standing seam metal roofs. What is the best way to set up on these? I have 3 dormers I would be painting. Can you use a roof hook on the peak? I would assume that if I could use a roof hook and a half ladder that I would need to maybe wrap them in a drop clothe to protect the metal roof? Maybe pipe insulation on the ladder?
> 
> Sorry if this is a n00b question ... but I have not had a job with this type of roofing.


Have a photo?


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Have a photo?



Nope, forgot my camera when I went and looked at the job ... really nothing tricky about the roof ... other than the surface itself. I am just wondering how others are working on metal roofs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kerf some 2x6 planks to fit down over the seams and back them up with vice grips.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Kerf some 2x6 planks to fit down over the seams and back them up with vice grips.


really Scott? Kerf? Great word. But for one I wouldn't want to trust my life to vice grips but I also think they would mar the metal. But yah a roof hook should work fine, maybe wrap a towel around it so it doesn't mar the roof either. you could put a couple stand offs on it (one at the top, one in the middle, and one at the bottom, that might solve your problem. putting the pipe insulation on the roof seams might work well but how will you get them on there without the ladder?
Magnetic shoes?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tsunami

if you kerf a 2x6 every 24 inches to fit down over the seams, it locks right in. The vice grips, gently applied, are cheap insurance. We have done this many times. I would be much more comfortable with that, than slinging a ridge hook over one of those things. They scratch really easy and are expensive to replace. Trust me on this one.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

huh, what holds the 2x6 up besides the vice grips? I would think it would slide down the roof. Are the clips or bumps on the seams that prevent this? And I am by no means trying to challenge you as I have not experience working on non-flat metal roofs, just trying to help brainstorm.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Perhaps you are not understanding the wedge effect of multiple kerfs across a 2x6 tightly fit over the seams. 

1. take a 10 ft 2x6
2. Put it on the miter guage of a bench or table saw
3. Set blade depth to half the thickness of the 2x6
4. Every 24 inches (typical seam placement) kerf about 3 blade widths
5. Apply over seams of roof
6. kerfs lock into seams 
7. Bottom face of 2x6 is almost flush with roof panels

It literally locks in. You couldnt push it down that roof if you tried, but we do back up a 10 footer with typically 3 sets of mini vice grips. I would post a picture, but, nah.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

man, I have no idea what you are talking about. Does the 2x6 sit flush with the roof or perpendicular with the slope of the roof? How the heck did anyone figure this out?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Perpendicular to the direction of the seams. 

NOTE: This only works on a true standing seam roof. Do not attempt on corrugated or anything else. 

We hang out with some smart carpenters. We rarely have to build these contraptions. Thats a good thing.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe I am making too much out of this. 2 of the dormers are pretty small ... just one window ... typical dormer. The other dormer is 26' long with just a 1-2' roof edge in front of the dormer. Its setting up for the sides of the dormers I am concerned about. 

The 2x6 method may work ....... but not really knowing .... sounds like it may hurt.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We hang out with some smart carpenters.


I guess. If you have some free time and could post a pic, that would be great. If not, I will just stay off metal roofs :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tsunami

Until you demonstrate safe competence with this kerfing method, I will not share with you my design for the ultimate window sash painting easel. 

Stop scratching standing seam roofs.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I used the 2x4 with some vise grips. It worked. I cant say I liked it ... but the sides of the 3 dormers I had to do are done!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy sh*t dude? WTF? That looks like some scarry stuff.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Did the v grips hold the weight of the 2x4 and the ladder?


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Did the v grips hold the weight of the 2x4 and the ladder?


Yup and me.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

what would osha say about this set up?

i do scary stuff too, but im shocked that vermont painter would have his guys on such dangerous and unsafe set ups.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thomas Painting said:


> Yup and me.


Dude, thats some insane sh*t. That is not the setup V was talking about, you didn't notch out the lumber.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thomas Painting said:


> Yup and me.


I'm half thinking you need to be put on the smackass list.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

timhag said:


> Dude, thats some insane sh*t. That is not the setup V was talking about, you didn't notch out the lumber.


I did notch the 2by ..... its just covered by the V grips.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> you didn't notch out the lumber.


Go get some glasses. Look at the gap between the lumber & the metal. Then look at how high the metal is where the v grips are. It's clearly noticeable that the lumber is notched.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Go get some glasses. Look at the gap between the lumber & the metal. Then look at how high the metal is where the v grips are. It's clearly noticeable that the lumber is notched.


Okay buddy, you're the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this is why i write in bumper stickers, so tim can understand.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i hope you dont pay him much


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> i hope you dont pay him much


Hegetspaidwhathe'sworth,absolutelynothing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Espero que si.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> this is why i write in bumper stickers, so tim can understand.


Nah, it's because your mind can't think past 7 seven words sometimes 12


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Espero que si.


I give up V, what does this mean?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

it means you need to learn spanish


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Dude, thats some insane sh*t. That is not the setup V was talking about, you didn't notch out the lumber.


 
The 2x needs to cross more seams, and as Tim said, it needs to be kerfed to lock down over the seams. The picture in this thread is sketch. I wouldnt send Johns imaginary mexican friend up that.

You will also find that my original post on this called for 2x6 not 2x4...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> it means you need to learn spanish


itmeansyouneedtolearnspanish


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

so you have your guys on dangerous setups often? is osha aware of this?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

im sure osha will be pleased with the 2x6, and not that unsafe 2x4


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

John

You are really starting to get punctuation. The commas are getting under control. Work on capitalizing each sentence now. When you get that down, put periods at the end of each one. Then we can talk safety and immigration. Actually, don't waste too much energy on it here, just make sure those signs come out right.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> so you have your guys on dangerous setups often? is osha aware of this?


Phuck OSHA, is this all you know what to say? OSHA,OSHA,OSHA,OSHA, you act as if you are the safest mother phucker on the planet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Phuck OSHA, is this all you know what to say? OSHA,OSHA,OSHA,OSHA, you act as if you are the safest mother phucker on the planet.


how dangerous,,, is it to paint,,, a few signs a year in garage,,,,,,,


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

The setup being discussed here works beautifully. I've used it safely several times.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> how dangerous,,, is it to paint,,, a few signs a year in garage,,,,,,,


I,,,,hear,,,,ya,,,,V. Must watch,,,,,,out for,,,,,,OSHA <------no period


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I,,,would be much,,,,more concerned,,,,about IRS,,,,given the ,,,,imaginary apprentice,,,

But then this is the same guy who was preaching early this morning that our government doesnt care, and we should do whatever makes money. I believe that this fine professional is a proud former marine, and uses that fact in his marketing.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

there are a lot of jarheads that dont care for the govt. nothing new there.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

no illegals, but will gladly send employees up on scary unsafe setups?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ouch


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

maybe that whole former marine stuff was just marketing b.s


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

dont worry, i use crazy setups too.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

vermont painter to his employees: go on get up there boy,,,it will hold ya


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

highly professional paint co with shoddy set ups


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

ive used more weird setups than you hacks can imagine,,,,


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

you are a interesting sort,,,,


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> there are a lot of jarheads that dont care for the govt. nothing new there.


Now you're acting like you were in the military. OK buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I don't know and don't much care if that was a bs marketing ploy or not, but I do know one former marine on this forum that I wouldn't want to cross in either case, and it is not johnthepainter.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Why not hang an extension ladder with a ladder stabilizer on the end over the roof peak? That would latch the ladder to something a lot more stable than vise grips.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> ive used more weird setups than you hacks can imagine,,,,


You are as annoying as sh*t on the bottom of my shoe. I just want to rub your face off the edge of a curb.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, it appears we have a serious problem here. This is a very dangerous set-up, and should not be used. This poses a serious threat to you or your employees, and personal property. Insurance companies, the State, and the Feds would not want this type of sub-standard rigging.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Well I don't know and don't much care if that was a bs marketing ploy or not, but I do know one former marine on this forum that I wouldn't want to cross in either case, and it is not johnthepainter.


 
want to cross? how spooky. what a moron.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

PinnacleResidential said:


> Why not hang an extension ladder with a ladder stabilizer on the end over the roof peak? That would latch the ladder to something a lot more stable than vise grips.


:thumbup:

Amazing how much a 30 dollar item can save you so much on those PITA roof lines.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The 2x needs to cross more seams, and as Tim said, it needs to be kerfed to lock down over the seams. The picture in this thread is sketch. I wouldnt send Johns imaginary mexican friend up that.
> 
> You will also find that my original post on this called for 2x6 not 2x4...





PinnacleResidential said:


> Why not hang an extension ladder with a ladder stabilizer on the end over the roof peak? That would latch the ladder to something a lot more stable than vise grips.





Romanski said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Amazing how much a 30 dollar item can save you so much on those PITA roof lines.


uhhh ..no way I would put a stabilizer over that ridge cap ...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> Yes, it appears we have a serious problem here. This is a very dangerous set-up, and should not be used. This poses a serious threat to you or your employees, and personal property. Insurance companies, the State, and the Feds would not want this type of sub-standard rigging.


 There is more than 12 words. Now he thinks he was in the Marines.:blink:


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

I have used C clamps before. Screw some metal banding in each end of the 2x6 and hook the c clamps through . I believe you can ge alot more torque on it in than a vise grip.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> There is more than 12 words. Now he thinks he was in the Marines.:blink:


 
has your fat ass ever done anything? some people actually put up instead of running their mouth.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> has your fat ass ever done anything? some people actually put up instead of running their mouth.


Golden Glover B*tch :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: So, kiss my fat ass.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Golden Glover B*tch :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: So, kiss my fat ass.


Ahhh, welcome back, my friend. we missed ya :jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ahhh, welcome back, my friend. we missed ya :jester:


He gets the smackass treatment due to being on the smackass list. :yes:


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

iv seen alot of crazy **** but this takes the cake.
throw a 1/2 inch static line over the crest and tie it to the bumper of your truck. put a little ductape on it so so the sharp metal dosent cut it. just my 2 cents lmao


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> im sure osha will be pleased with the 2x6, and not that unsafe 2x4


LOL Good $hit there:thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

scpainting said:


> iv seen alot of crazy **** but this takes the cake.
> throw a 1/2 inch static line over the crest and tie it to the bumper of your truck. put a little ductape on it so so the sharp metal dosent cut it. just my 2 cents lmao


and make sure its static. or it just gets too sketchy.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Why not put a stabilizer over the ridge cap???


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone ever use a "sky hook"?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> Golden Glover B*tch :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: So, kiss my fat ass.


 
another retarded boxer, very impressive.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

4,500 scaffolding related injuries, and 50 deaths every year, at a cost of $90 million dollars in lost work days.

Some people run their companies on a shoestring to compete, and hold their costs down. 

It's to bad that the employees safety suffers.

I find it disturbing that when called on it, these "pro's" get very defensive. 

Is this another way to cut costs, or is it just a complete disregard for the safety of their employees?


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I really am wondering why not use a stabilizer over the cap? I have done it on many homes and have never had an issue.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

PinnacleResidential said:


> I really am wondering why not use a stabilizer over the cap? I have done it on many homes and have never had an issue.


because this is a delicate metal roof


----------



## donb1959 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is one we just finished 65' to the peak


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

You think vise grips would cause less damage than a stabilizer? At least the stabilizer would distribute weight better than the grips would. Lay some heavy cloth where the roof is exposed to the ladder and I think you could easily get away with it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

james187 said:


> This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time.


DUDE CHILL WITH THE SPAMMMMMM


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On asphalt shingle roofs the industry standard for roof access has long been roof brackets and plank. The brackets are nailed in under shingles and a plank secured to the brackets. On standing seam roofs this is not an option. What seems to be misunderstood here by some of the readers is that the kerfed 2x6 tapped down onto the seams and backed up by vice grips is more safe than the old roof brackets on asphalt. It is difficult to remove the 2x6's with a claw hammer. I can't imagine a human being accidentally blowing them out. We have used this method safely many times. Like any method, if not done properly it can be unsafe. But then, some painters figure out how to make 4 and 6 foot step ladders unsafe. The last OSHA stats I saw indicated that the majority of painting accidents happen off short step ladders, not extensions or roof rigs. 

For those who don't approve of this method, don't use it. But feel free to suggest a better access method for standing seam roofs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> DUDE CHILL WITH THE SPAMMMMMM


ewing, looks like his post has ben made to disappear. It may be best if you edit your post and remove his link in your quote.

thanks,
bill


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> On asphalt shingle roofs the industry standard for roof access has long been roof brackets and plank. The brackets are nailed in under shingles and a plank secured to the brackets. On standing seam roofs this is not an option. What seems to be misunderstood here by some of the readers is that the kerfed 2x6 tapped down onto the seams and backed up by vice grips is more safe than the old roof brackets on asphalt. It is difficult to remove the 2x6's with a claw hammer. I can't imagine a human being accidentally blowing them out. We have used this method safely many times. Like any method, if not done properly it can be unsafe. But then, some painters figure out how to make 4 and 6 foot step ladders unsafe. The last OSHA stats I saw indicated that the majority of painting accidents happen off short step ladders, not extensions or roof rigs.
> 
> For those who don't approve of this method, don't use it. But feel free to suggest a better access method for standing seam roofs.


Scott,

I believe that your method works, so don't mistake me for some a-hole blowhard when I say "I don't get it". Can you post a detail shot of the kerf and explain why it won't slip. Call me dense for not getting it, but also call me curious and willing to learn.

-bill


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

donb1959 said:


> This is one we just finished 65' to the peak


*RING! RING!*

Hello?

Um, OK.

Hey, its OSHA, and they'd like to speak to you. 


:laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Scott,
> 
> I believe that your method works, so don't mistake me for some a-hole blowhard when I say "I don't get it". Can you post a detail shot of the kerf and explain why it won't slip. Call me dense for not getting it, but also call me curious and willing to learn.
> 
> -bill


Bill

I will see if I can find something in the archives. We havent done that particular set up this year. A 2x6 is actually 1 1/2" x 5 1/2". So we will kerf into the face a depth between 3/4 and 1" every 24" (typical distance between standing seams) on a bench saw miter gauge. We leave the kerfs a bit on the thin side (1/4" kerf = thickness of two blade passes) so that they can be tapped down onto the slightly thicker seams. When you lock an 8' 2x6 across three seams with tight kerfs, it is very difficult to remove, even with a hammer claw. There is absolutely no side to side liability, and we have never seen one show any signs of vertical motion. We don't lay ladders down into them as it is easier to run multiple planks up a roof and create a locked in ladder of sorts. The vice grips are cheap insurance. We make the planks custom fit for each standing seam roof we need to ascend. I'll try to find a photo and email it to you. 

Honestly, the most dangerous part of this set up is the kerfing at the benchsaw, which I do myself. I install and test the planks myself before allowing anyone on them. Its the same when we use roof brackets or ridge hooks. We have never had a fall from a roof, or anything for that matter, and anyone using any of these setups should check and double check them before using.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

Here's a house we did about 7-8 years ago, where we had the kerfed planks in use on a rather large scale. The roof was copper standing seam, so ridge hooks or dangling standoffs would be a really poor choice. On this job we mastered the art of the locked in plank. Many of them were still in place from the carpenters who had done the shingle siding. The rest, we learned from the carpenters how to make. You can probably tell from the craftsmanship that we work with and learn from a rather talented and safe circle of tradespeople. 

I don't have the progress pics for this one...just scanned photos from the pre-digital days...Still looking for a detail photo of the set up. And by the way...GO SOX!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

WARNING: The topics covered on this site iclude activities in which there exists the potential for serious INJURY or DEATH.


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

haha. You guys get so mad about this stuff. Though if I had to take a side, the OSHA geek is a bit too much. SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO GET A JOB DONE. I wouldn't send anybody up anything that I would work on all day myself. I'm not ashamed to admit that OSHA might not think everything I've done was perfect, but our jobs come out GOOD, and anybody that works with me comes down safe ALWAYS!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Boyfromthenorth said:


> haha. You guys get so mad about this stuff. Though if I had to take a side, the OSHA geek is a bit too much. SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO GET A JOB DONE. I wouldn't send anybody up anything that I would work on all day myself. I'm not ashamed to admit that OSHA might not think everything I've done was perfect, but our jobs come out GOOD, and anybody that works with me comes down safe ALWAYS!


Exactly . . . And some may be thinking, Why not get a lift? Why not do this, or that? There are places where lifts can't be used, but the job still needs to be done . . . Any painter who says that they have never broken an OSHA rule is not being truthful, IMO.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Although I think OSHA is good to get people thinking about work place safety AND they have some pretty good common sense standards and rules, they are written for the idiots who are trying to get things done quickly and cheaply with no consideration for personal safety (" i need a laddar, but I don't got enuf mony oar tyme, i'll jest use thas ladder i runned over with my snowmobile?").

A bureaucracy such as OSHA can not move quickly and intelligently enough to consider innovative ways to stage something that is scientifically safe. 

I would, however, support their ruling that fall protection be worn by all that work on a roof. Sh!t happens - and it's not always equipment failure.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

it appears this life raft needs a life raft.

yes its a good thing they used fall protection.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> I would, however, support their ruling that fall protection be worn by all that work on a roof. Sh!t happens - and it's not always equipment failure.


I believe firmly in the safer barrier system, which *no one* seems to use.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> safer barrier system


Explain this please


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

a barrier to keep you from falling off the edge


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

instead of a rope/harness


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

or some other stuff he makes up


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I believe firmly in the safer barrier system, which *no one* seems to use.


Which one do you prefer?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Personally I like the, "If you fall, your fired before you hit the ground" system :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Explain this please


Sure thing. It has been almost nine years since the first safer barrier system was implemented on a new construction project in Vermont. Essentially a ground perimeter safety system to skirt new construction buildings, allowing for disaster preparation for rooftop workers, including framers, finish carpenters, roofers and painters. 

The system is a foam energy reduction barrier that surrounds the building on the ground. Similar in constitution to memory foam mattresses, these barriers are rated for up to a 100 foot fall with a barrier thickness of just 6 feet. With a plastic tube frame system and viscoelastic polystyrene wrapped foam, the system almost encourages swan dives from rooftops. 

The technology was created at the University of Alaska's Midwest Safety Facility, which later adapted the system for its more common use today as the wall safety barrier at Nascar's superspeedways. The tubes were changed to steel and the foam hardened to absorb energy transferred during racecar crashes of up to 180 mph. 

The system appeared to quickly reach a disappointing market saturation in construction, and when the bigger ticket racetracks started ordering them, the manufacturer abandoned construction safety as a market, in favor of the more lucrative Nascar tracks. I would have to suspect that even the most safety conscious among us would be comfortable with this system.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

so are the osha regs really written for the idiots?

you are on record.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have never seen someone working on a roof and having falls protection in place. Not roofers, carpenters, painters, siding installation, satellite dish guys, any one at all, ever. I did once see a guy with a harness on since he was not comfortable on a makeshift plank/scaffold structure that was nailed to the side on the home while it was being sided. There are times it would be nice, but it usually seems like when it would be helpful, there is no good place to tie off to anyway.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> so are the osha regs really written for the idiots?
> 
> you are on record.


I may be ON record


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

but I am not a


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

broken record


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

_Burma Shave !_


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have never seen someone working on a roof and having falls protection in place. Not roofers, carpenters, painters, siding installation, satellite dish guys, any one at all, ever. I did once see a guy with a harness on since he was not comfortable on a makeshift plank/scaffold structure that was nailed to the side on the home while it was being sided. There are times it would be nice, but it usually seems like when it would be helpful, there is no good place to tie off to anyway.


I wore a harness to repel down the back side of a roof to paint something the roofers messed up once.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> _Burma Shave !_


,,,,,


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

im wondering if illegals would be best used on these types of wierd set-ups. then they could just go to the emergency room, and no comp claims. any thoughts?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> ,,,,,


Not many of us around who still remember :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i am working on a burma shave sign as we speak,,,,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> im wondering if illegals would be best used on these types of wierd set-ups. then they could just go to the emergency room, and no comp claims. any thoughts?


you first, might be a first time !


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Not many of around who still remember :thumbup: :thumbup:


:wheelchair: How could you ever forget those billboards. Ole John, God love him, is kind of like those old billboards. I think he is just going through a bad imaginary series of 'nam flashbacks from his imaginary marine days, spurred no doubt by his imaginary minority apprentice who helps him paint those very real signs. It must be confusing spending even just one day there.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> i am working on a burma shave sign as we speak,,,,


You should make it vintage like that cinder block wall sign you painted for the grocery store. That was awesome.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

from your unsafe set ups to some advertising, now there is a leap.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

here it is


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this is a lot like vice grips holding up a ladder, possibly safer.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

The roofers in my sub division are on harness' and the other day guys were staining a cedar shake roof and they had harness' on also.

I never go up or send one of my guys up on a roof w/o being comfortable about the situation.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Safety first, that's John The Painters motto.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

when working on metal roofs, why not just use magnetic shoes? duh!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

pepe would probably go up there even if it was unsafe, but i wont let him. he is strapped in and padded. he is so fast.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i think you are on to somthing>>>>>rare earth magnets.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of suction cups. Like the kind you use for handling large glass panels. Less chance of scratching the finish.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

nah, just have fleece covered magnets. those are standing seam STEEL roofs. Steel is magnetic. Donno about Scott's copper roof though. It might be copper plated steel though because copper is pretty soft.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i hope they have an instructional dvd in spanish.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> when working on metal roofs, why not just use magnetic shoes? duh!


Thats some retarded sh*it tsun, why would you even think of something like that? You and JNLP sure do come up with some crazy stuff. Makes me think things about you 2.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

remember we wanted to do that crazy path in the video?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> remember we wanted to do that crazy path in the video?


Thats not as half crazy as the things you guys make up in your mind.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Thats some retarded sh*it tsun, why would you even think of something like that? You and JNLP sure do come up with some crazy stuff. Makes me think things about you 2.


It's not retarded. It's brilliant! Why you always gotta put us creative ones down? Is it because you are mad you didn't think of them?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> It's not retarded. It's brilliant! Why you always gotta put us creative ones down? Is it because you are mad you didn't think of them?


Think about it, how the phuck will you walk around with magnetic shoes on a metal roof? The magnetic force would have to be strong enough to keep yours and his dumb ass on the roof. I guess you'll come up with a special button that will release the force so you can take a step......huh?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and then you get suction cup or magnetic roof jacks with extra height so you clear the standing seams with your 2x6 and your set. Or maybe magnetic ladder feet. How b!tchin would that be?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Think about it, how the phuck will you walk around with magnetic shoes on a metal roof? The magnetic force would have to be strong enough to keep yours and his dumb ass on the roof. I guess you'll come up with a special button that will release the force so you can take a step......huh?


Actually genius, they already have magnets like that. :yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

timhag said:


> Think about it, how the phuck will you walk around with magnetic shoes on a metal roof? The magnetic force would have to be strong enough to keep yours and his dumb ass on the roof. I guess you'll come up with a special button that will release the force so you can take a step......huh?


ever wonder how electric motors work? magnets idiot. electro magnets. but you don't need them to be so strong that you can't pick them up though dum dum. just so you dont slide down. no physics classes for you tim tim?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> ever wonder how electric motors work? magnets idiot. electro magnets. but you don't need them to be so strong that you can't pick them up though dum dum. just so you dont slide down. no physics classes for you tim tim?


That earned you a spot on the smackass list.:yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

so your saying I need to start a dumbass list? so far

_____________________
dumbass list: TimHag, Sev, Jr Painting


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> so your saying I need to start a dumbass list? so far
> 
> _____________________
> dumbass list: TimHag, Sev, Jr Painting


:notworthy: Good one smackass


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok we got the Dumbass List & Smackass List, but ahhhh I shall create the Halfass List. :thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Ok we got the Dumbass List & Smackass List, but ahhhh I shall create the Halfass List. :thumbup:


I thought Tim had more than a halfass?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone should move this ladder, they might trip over it


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> so your saying I need to start a dumbass list? so far
> 
> _____________________
> dumbass list: TimHag, Sev, Jr Painting



where's KB and KBB ??


----------



## samrpl (Apr 12, 2011)

Go to www.metalplusllc.com and get some standing seam roof bracket. here is a photo of a job we worked on with the bracket.


----------

